# cricket pros and cons



## chelseagrin (Nov 26, 2011)

i have always used crickets to feed my tokay. i would always just have some crickets in teh tank so he could snack whenever he wanted i never had a designated feeding time. but i was told that this is bad because sometimes the crickets will bite the lizard, is this correct? wouldnt he be smart enough to move out of the way? what should i do?


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

chelseagrin said:


> i have always used crickets to feed my tokay. i would always just have some crickets in teh tank so he could snack whenever he wanted i never had a designated feeding time. but i was told that this is bad because sometimes the crickets will bite the lizard, is this correct? wouldnt he be smart enough to move out of the way? what should i do?


It's down to personal preference i think i normaly leave some in my leopard gecko's tank and my bearded dragon's tank and i normaly feed a box of locust's to my bearded dragon's and than i would chuck in another whole box for them as well as mealworm's of course.


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

chelseagrin said:


> i have always used crickets to feed my tokay. i would always just have some crickets in teh tank so he could snack whenever he wanted i never had a designated feeding time. but i was told that this is bad because sometimes the crickets will bite the lizard, is this correct? wouldnt he be smart enough to move out of the way? what should i do?


i checked my beardie about 30mins ago and seen a massive hole in his back where a black cricket has been munching on him i only left 1 in aswell on accident so yes it is true they do bite


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

popitgoes said:


> i checked my beardie about 30mins ago and seen a massive hole in his back where a black cricket has been munching on him i only left 1 in aswell on accident so yes it is true they do bite


I never buy black their too solid and my older brother and i lost 2 leopard gecko's by feeding them black cricket's.


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

scotty667 said:


> I never buy black their too solid and my older brother and i lost 2 leopard gecko's by feeding them black cricket's.


i normally use roaches it was a 1 off and il never make that mistake again pfft


----------



## chelseagrin (Nov 26, 2011)

i just buy the little domestic crickets from petco or petsmart. they arent even that big maybe a half inch at most.


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

chelseagrin said:


> i just buy the little domestic crickets from petco or petsmart. they arent even that big maybe a half inch at most.


I never leave them in there, but you could guard a little section off that you could put them in making it so they can't get out but your reps can get to them?

P.s Is your username about the method or the band?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Crickets are more likely to chew on reps in a dry viv, as they are usually desperate for water. A piece of fruit in the viv they can chew on instead- maybe under cover- can work well. Since most of my vivs are planted and fairly damp (for amphibians) I haven't found this much of a problem- but locusts can be a total nuisance on the plants! :devil:


----------



## chelseagrin (Nov 26, 2011)

a good friend of mine is a member of the band. not my favorite type of music but im just stoked hes in a band. and thank you all for the info i think ill make a little acrylic cricket corral.


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

chelseagrin said:


> a good friend of mine is a member of the band. not my favorite type of music but im just stoked hes in a band. and thank you all for the info i think ill make a little acrylic cricket corral.


The band was formed in Salt Lake City, Utah. How do you know him? :s

They're my favourite band, you're lucky knowing the guy in the band, which guy is it may I ask?


----------



## chelseagrin (Nov 26, 2011)

well one of my cousins was friends with his brother. he isnt a real member of the band on stage but he manages the sound equipment and all the effects and everything. he is not really a good friend i know him fairly well though. if i remember correctly his name is ethan, but i havent seen him since they really hit it big.


----------

